# Confounding Compound



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks like regen. Regen is great fun! Do it with a thousands of pounds of car pushing it along and you can really see some big numbers.


jackbauer said:


> Ok guys am I off my meds or is this thing regening :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRecQZYnCgs
> 
> I had this 80v compound pump motor apart over the past few days reversing direction , seperating the shunt winds and sorting out a means of attaching something to the tang. Shot some video of the process and kinda stumbled into what you see above. Any thoughts?


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you read? http://www.evcl.com/regen/


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes I read that article some years back. Seemed overly complex. One thing I'm having difficulty with is that if the armature current reverses direction then the series field current reverses and the motor becomes a differential compound generator. Is that correct?

Now if the series winds were bypassed with a diode like the Russian guy did ... hmmmm .... I feel another experiment coming on


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

jackbauer said:


> One thing I'm having difficulty with is that if the armature current reverses direction then the series field current reverses and the motor becomes a differential compound generator. Is that correct?


Yes, that is correct. Differentially compound.


----------

